# Why is my Shampoo separating???



## twoees (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey all...first time posting 

Can someone please tell me what's wrong here? I took a shot at  making this shampoo a few days ago and it's separated. Here's the formula for dry, coarse hair:


Decyl Glucoside/Sodium Lauroyl Lactylate *blend*: 30%
Sodium Cocoyl Hydrolyzed Soy Protein: 10%

Distilled water: 43.5%
Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey: 2%
Glycine Betaine (Beta vulgaris (Beet)) Sugar Extract: 5%
Water/Phospholipid/D-Panthenol *blend*: 2%
Bamboo extract: 5%
Sclerotium Gum: 0.5%
Leucidal Liquid: 2%

Also noting that I did not heat either of the phases.

Thank you!


----------



## twoees (Jun 12, 2013)

anyone, please?


----------



## VanessaP (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't see anything in there that I would consider an emulsifier...


----------



## twoees (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks so much for responding!
Are you saying I need an emulsifier? I don't have any oils though and everything in there is water soluble. Please educate me!


----------



## lsg (Jun 12, 2013)

Try adding 1% more Sclerotium Gum to see if that will help stablize the formula.


----------



## twoees (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you for the tip. I'll try that out and update soon.


----------

